# Ne explained for Ni doms



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Drecon said:


> Thank you all for this. It gives so much more substance to Ne.
> 
> I've actually been wondering about Ni vs Ne a lot (haven't we all). Interestingly I have an interesting example. On the TV in my country there's a program that has a version in UK and US called "The Mole". While I was watching it together with my ISFJ girlfriend I noticed that I'm always working with a single hypothesis and I'm trying to prove/disprove that single hypothesis. In this programme, the question is "Who is the mole" and it's up to the participants (and the viewers) to figure out, based on the provided footage, who it is.
> Now, while I always tend to suspect only a single candidate at a time, she was a lot more open-minded about the whole thing. Just observing all that was happening and keeping all of her options open.
> ...


I think the thing about Ne is there is no push to reach anything - it's constantly in the state of seeking out. You want to be able to perceive the widest range of possibilities, and there is a push against anything that would inhibit that. And I think probably Ji or Je functions have more to do with our processing of the information we perceive. I do notice it takes me longer to weigh things, reflect on how something felt to me, than perhaps an INFP would. It feels like trying to order the stars, see constellations. My Fi is very subservient to Ne. I'm seeing things that hold potential, and I'm feeling their significance (Fi). I've said this before, but somehow Fi to me is like holding a stone and turning it over and over in my hand, getting an idea of how it feels to me, how much weigh it has. Much of my focus goes towards taking in all the things outside of me... I kind of wonder if this is something Se-doms also experience.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Jewl said:


> I think the thing about Ne is there is no push to reach anything - it's constantly in the state of seeking out. You want to be able to perceive the widest range of possibilities, and there is a push to anything that would inhibit that. And I think probably Ji or Je functions have more to do with our processing of the information we perceive. I do notice it takes me longer to weigh things, reflect on how something felt to me, than perhaps an INFP would. It feels like trying to order the stars, see constellations. My Fi is very subservient to Ne. I'm seeing things that hold potential, and I'm feeling their significance (Fi). I've said this before, but somehow Fi to me is like holding a stone and turning it over and over in my hand, getting an idea of how it feels to me, how much weigh it has. Much of my focus goes towards taking in all the things outside of me... I kind of wonder if this is something Se-doms also experience.


Right, that's it. 
I felt like there was some kind of flaw in my summation but I couldn't pinpoint it. That's exactly what I was missing. Thank you for that.


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> Really like this topic.
> 
> 3-An INFJ on youtube was giving an example to describe how our minds identify objects automatically. He said how, when you look at a cup on your table, your head goes "CUP". You know what it's for, you know what you use it for, you know what you have used it for, and you know what will happen to it. It's a cup. It's been given a name and a value. Pretty straight forward.
> NOPE! I was not able to relate. I don't do that at all. That's had to be taught to me. There's a time and place for everything, there's a reason for most things and a value as well, but I understand barely understand that now and keep on learning it since it's really not natural for me to grasp that concept (this is more of an NeTi thing more than an NeFi thing if I'm not wrong).
> ...


I am reading this about a cup and i literally have apple slices in it :XD



Bunniculla said:


> It’s extremely like attention deficiency. I just can’t focus on one thing. I can never just do ONE thing and be satisfied. It’s like a weird urge to multi task all the time


THIS! i hate this! :sad:
I feel like if i am not doing multiple things at the same time, like the time is being wasted, and sometimes when i am interacting with people i have a hard time just focusing on them and keep doing other things in the mean time, which i think most find annoying...


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Jewl said:


> Well, maybe except for the "getting out of my head" bit. Sometimes I am so focused on things outside of myself that I start feeling like I'm watching everything unfold, I'm watching people and things and ideas and they're moving and changing and it's very exciting - and I feel like an outsider sometimes, like an observer.


Hm, I've always felt that watching people and things and ideas is something I do inside my head. I guess you are extremely in one with the environment instead of imagining if you are doing that. However, the only time I feel truly _one_ with my environment is when I am not doing any of the observation. I am not collecting data, I am not drawing different conclusions in my head. I am merely interacting. Now, all of the things mentioned above is natural during interaction. However, there is a sense of detachment when I withdraw into my head to observe. I am not just talking or making a conclusion if I like this person or not. It's much deeper than that.

When I am in that observer-mode, what they are saying rarely has to do with anything. I get in tune with their tone, their body language, their gestures, and their choice of words. I am always looking for the intention of the conversation rather than taking it face-value. So, I am inside my head. I am not there to interact with the environment face-to-face. I am doing something else entirely.

I think it's kind of similar to the way Ni-users sit and observe. However, I am able to mask my observations because of the outward quality of Ne. I seem like I am interacting with my surroundings. In fact, I am. It's just a lot more detached than the way I think Se-users would do it, because I have a separate narrative inside my head.



> Legitimately, these weird small normal things can seriously trip me up.


Ha. Story of my life. LOL.

I have extreme amount of trouble when it comes to the real world stuff. It takes me an incredible amount of energy to be aware of my surroundings. I don't have a very good developed sense of taste (literally--food related), so there really isn't any use to provide me with some expensive delicacy. I will frequently misplace my belongings and won't even know the state of my room unless I really decide to look.

Because I know I am so unfocused when it comes to sensory, I become uncharacteristically rigid in new environments. It comes with irritability, of course, but I always believe there are exact rules and just copy what everyone else is doing. I don't become my easy-going self until I know exactly how the system works.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

For me Ne can sometimes help me understand things more than straight forward logic. Like three have been times when someone has taught me something through an analogy and it clicked in my head much faster than the dense informative facts. Like my mind can take the attributes of the analogy and see how it could apply to other things and BAM understanding happens.

Like for example: Ne-dom and Ne-aux differ in the same way a fish breathes water and a human drinks water. The fish cannot escape the water and the human drinks water for pleasure. 

I can apply how a fish cannot escape water to how an Ne-dom cannot escape Ne and how humans drink water for pleasure to how an Ne aux user can use Ne for pleasure. This makes sense to me much faster than a long drawn out dense essay on the topic. And also helps me understand in in great depth in a short amount of time because many possibilities make sense based off that statement. I always finding myself say "Everything makes sense now!" When my Ne has found the answer it searches for.

Also my Ne and Si work well together when my Ne sees my Si impressions all over the place. For example:

I can see a person and see the shapes of the features on their face and get an impression from it that reminds me of someone else and my Ne suggests to me they might be related to another person I know, and usually I am right in the right circumstances. 

Or when I draw my Ne takes my Si impressions and combines them together to make something new like this:










I went into a bathroom and saw this object on the wall, the object gave me the impression of the face of a robot. Perhaps on TV I seen a one eyed robot. And the placement of the logo gave me the impression of a mouth. And the curved lines all the way on the side reminded me of this:









The curved lines on the sides of the chiseled jaw.

So my Si picked up little details of the human face and impressions from my past and my Ne said "THIS COULD BE A ROBOT!". It projected potential of what that object in the bathroom COULD be.

So my mind put 2 and 2 together, robot looking face must have robot looking body. Ne fills in the gaps. If this happened, this can happen, and everything in between.

Also I notice that if I meet one person that says an internet slang term like "RIP" and then I meet someone else who says it and those two people are completely unrelated, my Ne fills in the gap and says 'That must be a popular slang term on the net." Because the odds of two complete strangers being the only two people to use that term are very low so I imagine there are numbers of strangers inbetween those two that also use that word and it must of caught on to become popular. All this based on two people. This can cause bad assumptions, but it also helps to identify trends quickly.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ok, here's an example of a seriously illogical Ne string of mine: 
During a conversation about two girls breaking up I started thinking about what would happen if a straight guy fell for a homosexual girl. I concluded that the guy would have to change sex so that he could be with her. But then I started thinking - if he continued being straight, and consequently ended up being a straight girl, he would have to change his sexual orientation, as well. I didn't care about the fact that gay/straight is just descriptive labeling. My mind wanted to apply a mathematical approach to these labels, to separate sexual orientation and sex, to explore them as independent factors that don't change if another factor is changed, x and y. 
And, no, it doesn't have anything to do with reality, it's not logical. Then again, it has its own logic. 
Weird, I know.

Or this:


EvthingZen said:


> My translation professor called me Jovana instead of Jelena after consulting the list I had put my name on. My Es sometime look like Os. My Ls in Latin script tend to look like Vs in cursive Cyrillic. Those Vs in Cyrillic look like Bs in Latin. Jelena could be confused with Jebena, which means F-ed in Serbian.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Drecon said:


> Thank you all for this. It gives so much more substance to Ne.
> 
> I've actually been wondering about Ni vs Ne a lot (haven't we all). Interestingly I have an interesting example. On the TV in my country there's a program that has a version in UK and US called "The Mole". While I was watching it together with my ISFJ girlfriend I noticed that I'm always working with a single hypothesis and I'm trying to prove/disprove that single hypothesis. In this programme, the question is "Who is the mole" and it's up to the participants (and the viewers) to figure out, based on the provided footage, who it is.
> Now, while I always tend to suspect only a single candidate at a time, she was a lot more open-minded about the whole thing. Just observing all that was happening and keeping all of her options open.
> ...


YESSS! Ne is like " Well what if your wrong?" And it doesn't want to leave any stone un-turned because we don't actually know who is the mole so we have to keep our options open until something extremely obvious jumps at us because we could be wrong. There is always room for another possibility in Ne. The idea that we could be wrong would keep us searching instead of sticking to our guns.

And what Ne does is, it will pick up cues from each candidate, compare them, and see who has more hints towards being the mole.

This is also how I type people. It's like they get a shot at being ANY type and they give off hints that score them points for one of the types. I do not do this point system consciously. If they do something they might get 3 points for being an ENTP based off behavior, maybe 5 points INFJ, then if they get 20 points for being an ESFP because of many hints and reasons that support it, Ne starts to say "Out of all the types this person seems most ESFP." And it's usually right! Lol, at least in my case.

This can also causes for hasty assumptions, like every PerC member that comes to the INFP forum asking if they are ISFP or INFP, I automatically think "You're an ISFP." lol, because the trend has happened wayyyy to often and another list of reasons.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Ne is pretty simple. 

It smashes all things, people and events into endless pieces and takes a quick glimpse at all the possibilities, everything it can potentially offer, then moves on to the next thing.

In a nutshell.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> I like to drive over all (the riskier the driving gets the more alive I feel but that's because I have issues).
> Now, I'm more cynical than you are about possibilities. Maybe that can differentiate Ne dom from Ne aux?
> Remember how I mentioned that Ne usually likes to impose the possibilities it sees on the real world rather than them being imposed on the self? Maybe that's unique to me or maybe to the Ne dom. I have very low expectations from the outside world to be anything other than what it is, probably because of how disappointed I've been by our underwhelming reality. So no, those two headlights belong to a regular human driver who is pretty irrelevant in my life.
> This could also be due to the fact that I'm an ENTP.
> ...


Hahaaaa.

It's funny that your Ti sounds like Ni, what's even more funny is that ENTPs use Ni through their Ti, so it's funny and accurate.

Your funny and accurate lol.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Anywho, I am not Ne-user, is what I am going to say, but I have friends who I know are Ne-user and because of it, I can do a pretty good impression of one. So I'll give one example that I've seen before from a friend in conversation, and my own expression of what it is.
> 
> Example: "Well you said cake, and then I thought how tasty cake is, and then I imagined a guy named Jake eating a cake because it rhymed, and thought about him starting a band named "Jake With The Cake"? And then he went on to meet Jake The Snake from WWF and they made a webshow called "Two Jakes, one Cake."
> 
> ...


That analogy was pretty good. Very Ne-like lol.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

ANAXEL said:


> One time... I was day dreaming while listening to 80's music (I think it was New Order's Blue Monday), and I see the light goes red on this VERY busy intersection right at the 5:00 rush.
> I'm in a trance thinking about a comic book I want to finish with this Ni dom friend of mine who told me I need to be more responsible with my creations because he's putting a lot of work into it as much as I am.
> I DO NOT stop at the red light, and all that brings me back to reality are pitch-shifting horns.
> Nobody got hurt. No cops.
> ...


lol
Happened to me the other day. Daydreaming, or rather dissecting something in my head, I forgot to take the elevator, and climbed the stairs to the 5th floor (almost died). When I reached the 5th floor, I noticed a girl got stuck in the elevator between the 4th and the 5th floor. Immediately thought that Karma took pity on my stupidity providing me with a "there's a reason behind it".


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Jewl said:


> I think the thing about Ne is there is no push to reach anything - it's constantly in the state of seeking out. You want to be able to perceive the widest range of possibilities, and there is a push against anything that would inhibit that. And I think probably Ji or Je functions have more to do with our processing of the information we perceive. I do notice it takes me longer to weigh things, reflect on how something felt to me, than perhaps an INFP would. It feels like trying to order the stars, see constellations. My Fi is very subservient to Ne. I'm seeing things that hold potential, and I'm feeling their significance (Fi). I've said this before, but somehow Fi to me is like holding a stone and turning it over and over in my hand, getting an idea of how it feels to me, how much weigh it has. Much of my focus goes towards taking in all the things outside of me... I kind of wonder if this is something Se-doms also experience.


The difference between you and me does really seem to boil down to being a Ne-dom and a Ne-aux. i tend to try to finding the meaning first and explore options from there. I need to make a conscious decision to explore. It’s very interesting.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Question: Can Ne do a lot of multitasking? The reason I ask is that the divergency that you are all describing sounds like people with Ne have an edge up on those with Ni.

As for myself, I can not multitask at all. I try every so often, but I usually can't tear myself away from focusing on the one thing that wants my attention the most to do a second thing.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> Question: Can Ne do a lot of multitasking? The reason I ask is that the divergency that you are all describing sounds like people with Ne have an edge up on those with Ni.
> 
> As for myself, I can not multitask at all. I try every so often, but I usually can't tear myself away from focusing on the one thing that wants my attention the most to do a second thing.


Comparing the INTJ I knew and my behavior, I seem like I can handle more at once. However, I am not sure if it is considered multi-tasking if I am unable to finish any of the tasks I was doing.

So, in everyday situation, the difference between us was this.

INTJ leaves his space to grab water. It is his goal to grab water. I spot him and wave. He does not notice me because he needs to get water. He gets water. He realizes that I was in his periphery. He comes back. He says, "Hi."

I leave my space to get water. My goal is to grab water. I spot my friend waving. I stop and wave. I talk to him. I realize I was about to do something. I forgot.


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> Question: Can Ne do a lot of multitasking? The reason I ask is that the divergency that you are all describing sounds like people with Ne have an edge up on those with Ni.
> 
> As for myself, I can not multitask at all. I try every so often, but I usually can't tear myself away from focusing on the one thing that wants my attention the most to do a second thing.


Following a string of related ideas to abstract ideas =\= multitasking.

I don't know if this is universal but Ne means that I make a lot of connections and associations, not that I can think or focus on more than one thing at once. 

More universally humans are not good multitaskers. Women are slightly better but in general multitasking lowers the quality of all of the tasks done and are done slower.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Verizzles said:


> Women are slightly better but in general multitasking lowers the quality of all of the tasks done and are done slower.


How are women better?

EDIT:Sorry, tangents.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> Question: Can Ne do a lot of multitasking? The reason I ask is that the divergency that you are all describing sounds like people with Ne have an edge up on those with Ni.
> 
> As for myself, I can not multitask at all. I try every so often, but I usually can't tear myself away from focusing on the one thing that wants my attention the most to do a second thing.


Yes, I thrive on multi tasking but I am not sure if it is for efficiency purposes or because of Ne. I will be cooking, washing dishes, chopping, etc back and forth because I just don't feel comfortable taking things slow. I try to get things done, all at once if possible. Even when browsing the web, I can't just do one thing. I will be watching Youtube, playing Town of Salem, shopping and browsing Personality Cafe all at once. Even though that is at my leisure, it feels natural and satisfying to me to multi task. My husband who is an INTJ can just sit there for hours doing one thing at a time. He will play League of Legends for hours or watch Youtube for hours, but not multi task.


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

sippingcappucino said:


> How are women better?
> 
> EDIT:Sorry, tangents.


Read a few studies back in the day that said women can multitask better. Ultimately though it would be the difference between being really bad at multitasking or just bad.

I also wouldn't die to defend the results of that old study. Humans are not good multitaskers full stop.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

sippingcappucino said:


> How are women better?
> 
> EDIT:Sorry, tangents.


There was a Swiss study done a few years ago on the difference between male and female brains based on the influence of their respective hormones. It had a scientific significant correlation.

Swiss scientists prove women multi-task better than men | Daily Mail Online

However, when the study was repeated, the correlation was no longer strong enough to warrant saying that this was true all the time. 

Another University Research Center tackled the same question and argued that one multitasks better based on how often they have performed the task:

https://www.uu.nl/en/news/are-women-better-at-multitasking-than-men

I'm not certain that there are any conclusive studies on the matter, but that doesn't take away from the idea that some isolated studies have found a few trends. Studies directly from the Scientific Journal they are originally published in are the best way to get this information, though. Sometimes journalists mess up terms and something that is compelling in the scientific community somehow takes on laws in the outside world.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

brightflashes said:


> Question: Can Ne do a lot of multitasking? The reason I ask is that the divergency that you are all describing sounds like people with Ne have an edge up on those with Ni.
> 
> As for myself, I can not multitask at all. I try every so often, but I usually can't tear myself away from focusing on the one thing that wants my attention the most to do a second thing.


I have a tendency to multitask...sometimes it's not intentional. I can definitely see it being related to the Ne thought process. Like if I'm working on a project, I don't always do the steps in order...this tends to happen when I have a lot of ideas and they're kind of streaming out at their own pace, which is especially true when I am writing. I have to compensate for all the new ideas or perspectives coming in, so I shift the order and the contents of paragraphs and such, which can be really tedious, but otherwise it wouldn't make sense to anyone but me. With some papers I'd write in college, I'd completely flip on my view because Ne would keep leading me the other direction. It's just Ne working it's magic, doing it's thing. I don't feel like I have any control over it, which is why I tend to procrastinate, even when I try my best not to with schedules. It always happens anyway. The best ideas come when they come and that's that! 

I tend to have a lot of aha moments with my ideas when I'm doing something random, like showering. It's never on purpose, it just appears due to my natural random train of thought. As a Fi dom - Ne aux, I feel like I have no control over my thoughts or feelings, I'm kind of at the mercy of them. 

As for actual multitasking, I am usually multi-tasking when I'm doing something. If I clean, I have to have a podcast on or some form of entertainment. Similar to what @*Bunniculla* was saying, this tends to come in handy for menial tasks like cleaning. The combo of Ne-Te makes me try to think of ways of doing multiple things at once to get it done faster, like starting a new load of laundry while the other is in the dryer, letting the cleaner in the bathroom soak in, while I'm also warming up my lunch and organizing the cabinets. So nothing revolutionary, I feel like most people do this, but I can see where those two functions come in for tasks like that. 

If I am working on a creative project, it's the same thing, I have to have something on in the background to keep my attention, almost like distracting Ne while at the same time indulging it. I find running boring for this reason, as I can't ponder things I want to think about because I'm too distracted by what my body is doing, but focusing on what my body is doing is way too uneventful. I need forms of exercise or tasks that either fully capture my entire attention, or allow me to be pondering something entirely different at the same time, otherwise I will become frustrated or find my own way to distract myself. 

I really relate to what Ellen says here starting around 4:10 about procrastination when attempting to accomplish anything. Those pesky distractions!






Story of my life right there. Let's start 6 new things while trying to get this one thing done :dry:


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Stevester said:


> LMAO! Loved this. I want to make one for every function dichotomy.


If it's about sensors, thinkers or feelers it'll get no views.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> @ANAXEL
> 
> When you do start it, please link it here, though. Wouldn't be too off topic.


Here it is!
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/1171409-ni-vs-ne-creative-exercise.html#post39085993


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Abstract imgination of Ne through my eyes is like having a small ball in your hand (which represents any idea or concept what could be imagined or perceived) and then it's exploding into its particles (which represent all possible associations, ideas, connections etc which start from that initial idea). And there's even more - every "particle" can explode the same way if one starts "working" on it in their head 

More concrete example could be like this: seeing master chief episode from TV, I suddenly noticed one particular food there. It wasn't the picture of food what amazed me, rather just the flow of ideas and pictures which instantly flew through my mind how I could cook similar food, what components to replace and even pictures of other foods what came to my mind. Flow of 5-10 associated pictures through my mind over a half second. 

It somewhat looks to me like high Ne could be linked to good imagination but it doesn't necessarily mean every part of the imagination needs to be visual. It's rather about the ideas and interesting possibilities and permutations.

As I've already understood based on myself, Ne only needs interest or curiosity about some idea or concept to initiate. It doesn't necessarily require presence of other people or any other external stimuli. You can get totally lost in you thoughts pondering the ideas and concepts (and often in parallel) so that external world may even dissolve around you for a while


----------

